

FBI to build social network spy app - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3332999/fbi-build-social-network-spy-app/

======
maxdemarzi
I think their definition of "Open Source" and our definition of "Open Source"
is a just a little bit different.

